# Fails::coffee:



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2012)

Fatty McFatfat?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

Was the title meant to be ironic?


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 4, 2012)

D-Lats said:


>



Whoa.

I'd still fuck her... jus sayin


----------



## swollen (Feb 4, 2012)

That's weird lookin'...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 4, 2012)

It looks like she got shot with Homer's makeup gun, set on whore mode..






YouTube Video












Women will like whatever I tell them to like... Lol


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)

A thread with no e fighting is my goal here.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## fitter420 (Feb 4, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> A thread with no e fighting is my goal here.


Yeah right......good luck with that


----------



## cube789 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

that one is disturbing^^^


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

That's it, I'm shooting 90cc's in my arm. Fuck working out.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 4, 2012)

D-Lats said:


>


 
Synthol?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

wtf ...he looks proud


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks all right no? Looks narural
How did he think that would fly?!??


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

Look at the peak on those things. Arnold-like.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

if you look at the forearms they seem to not train at all

just shoot up i guess


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm about to get my cock sucked right now.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

They scare me


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)

D-Lats said:


>


must be a single mom whos husband bailed for a 18 y/o chick...Who in there right mind would get maile strippers for a 14 y/o


----------



## secdrl (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Feb 4, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> must be a single mom whos husband bailed for a 18 y/o chick...Who in there right mind would get maile strippers for a 14 y/o


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Zaphod (Feb 5, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> must be a single mom whos husband bailed for a 18 y/o chick...Who in there right mind would get maile strippers for a 14 y/o



I've got a sister that would do that.  She's a slut, anyway.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 5, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> I've got a sister that would do that.  She's a slut, anyway.



She single bro?


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 5, 2012)

D-Lats said:


>


I guess even zombies use synthol. Good for him. And now back to the thriller video set. ACTION!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 5, 2012)

^^lol!!!


----------



## dgp (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Feb 5, 2012)

Wtf????


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 5, 2012)

dgp said:


>


there's a gif floating around here with this dude bouncing his bodacious synthol tatas with extreme dysmorphic pride.


----------



## dgp (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## gixxermaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

*getting swole*


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 5, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> *getting swole*



Fucking freaks, lost in the wind whirl. Caught up in the rapture. so sad.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I guess even zombies use synthol. Good for him. And now back to the thriller video set. ACTION!!!



bwahahahaha


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

dgp said:


>


lol!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 5, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I guess even zombies use synthol. Good for him. And now back to the thriller video set. ACTION!!!


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 5, 2012)

D-Lats said:


>



That bitch is hot .. That old man would be a damn fool if he didn't try to fuck her..


----------



## secdrl (Feb 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> That bitch is hot .. That old man would be a damn fool if he didn't try to fuck her..




That's Vancunter in the background. There's no way he'd try to take that fine ass girl to pound town, he'd rather go snowmobiling.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 5, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> She single bro?


 
Yea not shit.hook up with her and the 15 y/o girl of course only if they live in the southern states


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/euroking-gear-com/154701-up-comming-cycle.html


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 5, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> She single bro?



No.  She's married.  For the fourth time.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 5, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> No.  She's married.  For the fourth time.




Wow, Id give up after two I think.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 5, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>



PMSL


----------



## malk (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Feb 6, 2012)

malk said:


>


 
Is this a joke? ^^^ WTF is that?


----------



## malk (Feb 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Is this a joke? ^^^ WTF is that?


 
there Guido's...wtf are they?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 6, 2012)

malk said:


>



Id hit it


----------



## malk (Feb 6, 2012)

lol,He is a bit of a looker,or she?


----------



## gixxermaniak (Feb 6, 2012)

*getting swole*


----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 7, 2012)

what'e the coffee in the title mean?


----------



## gixxermaniak (Feb 7, 2012)

pklaswugjjwm said:


> what'e the coffee in the title mean?



You fail at life 

*getting swole*


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 7, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> You fail at life
> 
> *getting swole*


----------



## gixxermaniak (Feb 7, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


>



I meant he fails for not knowing what it meant 

*getting swole*


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 7, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> I meant he fails for not knowing what it meant
> 
> *getting swole*


----------



## malk (Feb 7, 2012)

WINNER...


----------



## gixxermaniak (Feb 7, 2012)

*getting swole*


----------



## colochine (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 8, 2012)

Down at the Anabolic Warehouse, management decided it was not a good idea to let Chino operate the forklift


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 8, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> Down at the Anabolic Warehouse, management decided it was not a good idea to let Chino operate the forklift


----------



## cube789 (Feb 8, 2012)

; )


----------



## colochine (Feb 8, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> Down at the Anabolic Warehouse, management decided it was not a good idea to let Chino operate the forklift



lol


----------



## colochine (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Feb 8, 2012)

fucking ketchup


----------



## malk (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Feb 8, 2012)

What in the fuck???


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 8, 2012)

colochine said:


>


----------



## malk (Feb 9, 2012)

Dont you just want to empty your load on her pits!


----------



## malk (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> down at the anabolic warehouse, management decided it was not a good idea to let chino operate the forklift


lololololololololol


----------

